# Video on Steampunk Pen making



## cschimmel (Jun 17, 2013)

Its been a while since I have done pen videos so I'm going to work on a series of how I make steampunk pens.   Just my way of doing it. 
Pen Making Series: How to make a Steampunk Watch Parts Pen, Intro - YouTube


----------



## hanau (Jun 17, 2013)

Subscribed to your channel.
Always wanted to see how the watch pens where made.


----------



## nanosec12 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am really interested, so I subscribed.  Looking forward to future installments


----------



## smokinghole (Jun 18, 2013)

That's actually the second of your YouTube videos I've seen.  Maybe a year ago I watched your GSG-5 push pin tutorial when I switched out mine.


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 18, 2013)

subscribed  Thanks Chad!


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 18, 2013)

Subscribed and looking forward to the rest of the series... thanks


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jun 18, 2013)

please get it going. i have about 2 ton of watch parts to use. have poured several bottle stoppers but want to do pens bad. where do i buy carbon fiber and how thick is it.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Chad,

      Good video.  It's funny that folks end up using alot of the same processes without ever talking to each other.  I also like your tube holder tree in the background.  I'm gonna have to make myself one of those.

Mike B


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice intro video, Chad.  Can't wait to see the rest.  I have a bag of watch parts just waiting to adhere themselves onto pen barrels:biggrin:


----------



## RichB (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Chad.  All signed in.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 18, 2013)

Great start really enjoyed the intro.................
Now get busy on the rest of the set!!


----------



## Flush1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ever since I saw these blanks I've been dying to get my hands on some.  Now I might get to make some... Thanks so much for taking to time to teach us all!!!!


----------



## cschimmel (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys,  working on the video now.  Hope to have the first one up tomorrow.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 20, 2013)

I too have made many, but always interested in how others do them, so looking forward to video series


----------



## Sandy H. (Jun 22, 2013)

This is high on my list of to-do items.  I have a pile of parts, some casting experience, various kits that are likely candidates and the motivation to learn/try this process.

Looking forward to the next video.  (BTW: My wife who is a videographer said that your shot composition was good and it looked like you were putting together a video series that was well above average for many DIY videos.)

Sandy.


----------



## cschimmel (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is video one.   Hope you yall like it. 
Pen Making Series: How to make a Steampunk Watch Parts Pen, #1 - YouTube


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jun 23, 2013)

nice video chad. will be following thru the entire series. got boxes of watch parts to make pens from. looking forward to the one where we learn to bend faces around the tubes.


----------



## ugrad (Jun 24, 2013)

The first few carbon fibre sleeves I put on were with epoxy and it was messy, I then tried CA, that worked well, and was so glad to see that's how you do it.

Great video, I was going to do a tutorial of how I did it, but after seeing your video there is no need for one.

Regards
Peter


----------



## healeydays (Jun 24, 2013)

I too use 5 minute epoxy and then shrink tubing to tighten up the whole thing.   I might have to try odorless CA and see how I like it.


----------



## ericofpendom (Jun 24, 2013)

Subscribed and can't wait for the next video.

Thanks Chad, great so far.
Eric...


----------



## Dorno (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice video chad I have subscribed to your utube video's so I can't want to see your next video so I can get into making this type of pen as i have been wanting to for ages.

Cheers   ian


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Watch Part Pen Turning*

Thanks Chad!

I subscribed and I can't wait to start making this pen!

Michelle


----------

